# IGFA Weltrekordliste-Wo?



## Urlauber (14. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe,ich stelle die Frage hier im richtigen Forum....?|kopfkrat 

Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht einen Link posten,wo ich die aktuelle IGFA-Liste einsehen kann? Irgendwie war ich mit google nicht so richtig erfolgreich...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!|wavey: 

Gruß,Urlauber


----------



## Sailfisch (14. März 2006)

*AW: IGFA Weltrekordliste-Wo?*

Hallo Urlauber! 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, so steht die IGFA-Rekordliste nur den Mitgliedern zur Verfügung!

Trotzdem habe ich es mal ins Big Game Forum geschubbst, möglicherweise kennt jemand eine andere Quelle.


----------



## Sail31 (14. März 2006)

*AW: IGFA Weltrekordliste-Wo?*

Am einfachsten und im Vergleich zu anderen Vereinen/Verbänden günstig ist es Mitglied bei der IGFA zu werden. Geht online über www.igfa.org
Kostet pro Jahr 35$ also ca 28,-€. Dafür erhältst Du 6x im Jahr die Zeitschrift 
International Angler und einmal pro Jahr das Buch World Record Game Fishes, welches auf fast 400 Seiten alle Rekorde beinhaltet.


----------



## Urlauber (18. März 2006)

*AW: IGFA Weltrekordliste-Wo?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!|wavey: 

Scheint ja tatsächlich nicht so einfach zu sein,einen Einblick in die Liste zu bekommen.#c  Schade!

Gruß,Urlauber#h


----------

